

Google's Secret Strategy with Kansas City Fiber Rollout - Eliseann
http://free-fiber-to-the-home.blogspot.ca/

======
vampirechicken
If Google drives the consumer cost of high-speed internet down to nothing in
response to the threat of google fiber, then Google wins.

Google wins when people use the web. Cheaper access to high speeds means more
users at high speeds. Higher speeds means more pages per unit time, which
means more ads server which means more revenue.

Google is declaring that the the US will have higher speed internet if they
have to implement it themselves. Bold move. I hope it does drive down the
costs.

